# Angelschein für Holland für Jugendliche unter 14 J.



## christof_Heiden (17. Januar 2008)

Ich habe unter http://angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de gelsen,
dass ich für ca. 40 € den sog. VISpas für Holland bekomme und somit überall dort angeln darf, d.h. ich bekomme diesesen Paß indem ich einem Verein beitrete. Was ist mit meinen 8+10 Jährigen Söhnen ?
Die müssen ja offensichtlich den jeugdVISpas (Jugend VISpas) haben. Was kostet das denn für beide ?
In der Tabelle dieser Homepage steht für Erwachsene:
Vereinsbeitrag + Verbandsbeitrag Landesbeitrag von € 14,00
Das werden wohl die 40€ sein. Demnach ist der Vereinsbeitrag 40€-14€=26€ ?! Heißt das bei dem JugndVISpas:
Vereinsbeitrag + Verbandsbeitrag reduzierter Landesbeitrag von € 4,50, also "nur" die Differenz zwischen 14€ und 4,50 weniger. Also immer noch ca. 30,-€ für JEDES Kind ??  ;+


----------



## krauthi (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelschein für Holland für Jugendliche unter 14 J.*

also in meinen unterlagen steht drinn  das der jugend vispas (unter 14 jahre )   17,50 € kostet   es darf dan mit  2 ruten gefischt werden 

bin im verein HSV oons genoegen Roermond


gruß Krauthi


----------



## Mack (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelschein für Holland für Jugendliche unter 14 J.*

Hallo Christof
Soweit ich das aus den Papieren (Angeln in Nederland 2007) rauslesen kann, ist es möglich das deine Kinder mit dem kleinen Visspas 2007 auch angeln können, der kostete 2007 9,50 Euro
Der Nachteil ist:
Das Kind/der Jungendliche darf nur mit einer Rute angeln und nur mit den gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Ködern! 
Eventuell musst du dann noch eine Wochen/ Monatskarte von dem Vereinsgewässer besorgen.
Ansonsten gilt was Krauti geschrieben hat für 2 Ruten.
Der Jugend VISpas wird zwar etwas günstiger wie bei den Senioren, aber die Welt ist es nicht#q
Gruß Mack


----------



## gimli (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelschein für Holland für Jugendliche unter 14 J.*



christof_Heiden schrieb:


> Vereinsbeitrag + Verbandsbeitrag Landesbeitrag von € 14,00
> Das werden wohl die 40€ sein. Demnach ist der Vereinsbeitrag 40€-14€=26€ ?! Heißt das bei dem JugndVISpas:
> Vereinsbeitrag + Verbandsbeitrag reduzierter Landesbeitrag von € 4,50, also "nur" die Differenz zwischen 14€ und 4,50 weniger. Also immer noch ca. 30,-€ für JEDES Kind ??  ;+



Was ziehst du dich so an den 40.- € hoch? Es ist ein Beispiel. Außerdem würde deine Aussage nicht stimmen, da ich geschrieben habe: 





> Die Mitgliedsbeiträge kosten selten mehr als 40,- EUR pro Jahr.



Das wären dann Vereins- Mitgliedsbeitrag = 40.- € + Verbandsbeitrag = 14.- € = 54.- €
Der Vereins- Mitgliedsbeitrag ist die einzige Variable in dieser Rechnung. Die Vereins- Mitgliedsbeiträge können von Verein zu Verein unterschiedlich sein.

Bei mir sieht es aber wie folgt aus:
Vereins- Mitgliedsbeitrag = 12,50.- € + Verbandsbeitrag = 14.- € = 26,50 €.
Das sieht doch schon ganz anders aus.

Weiterhin weiß ich nartürlich nicht, ob es sinnvoll ist, deine Kinder (8+10) auf Raubfisch oder mit 2 Angeln angeln zu lassen. Nur dann brauchst du nämlich für sie den jeugdVISpas. Ansonsten gilt:


> *Ausnahme: Kinder/Jugendliche bis 14 Jahren brauchen keinen jeugdVISpas, wenn sie in Begleitung eines Erwachsenen sind, der in Besitz eines gültigen VISpas oder des kleinen VISpas ist. Allerdings darf dann das Kind/der Jungendliche nur mit einer Rute angeln und nur mit den gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Ködern!*



Bitte erst richtig lesen bevor du hier wilde Rechenbeispiele aufmachst. Danke.


----------



## christof_Heiden (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelschein für Holland für Jugendliche unter 14 J.*

@gimli

Entschuldige, ich werde das mit dem richtigen Lesen beim nächsten Mal sicher tun.

Im Nachhinein habe ich dann auch für mich entschieden, dass die Jungs mit EINER Angel wohl bestens ausgestattet sind.

D A N K E ! an alle


----------

